# equipment and fish secrets!!



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

starting a thread that was on the last forum...

starting with one I just learned and a couple I have known for a while...

1 when moving tanks... its best to use a plastic garbage can to save your water... you can usaly save around 50 % on a 60 -70 gal tank... then use cycle or the seachem version to restore your tanks bio...

2 this one I just found out and actually just baught today... have not even used it yet... alright the idea is connecting a hose to the tap... my understanding is you can do the really cheap if you look around... but if your like me just go down to rona and get the adapters and the clear hose... then connect it up to your sink tap or bathroom tap... it saves your back.. and saves carrying around heavy buckets of water... then after its connected to your tap into the tank it goes... like i said... I have not used it yet... I am about to move... but this one I think is a thing of beauty...

3 now for people on a budget... I do not do this... i use buffers, prime, and stability... but my understanding is that buffers is really nothing more then baking soda... and water if you let it sit in a bucket over night... harmful things in the water will evaporate... ( and plz this is a secret page lets not get into that debate about baking soda and buffers plz)... 

please share with some of your secrets... so I am just not giving away all of mine... will add a couple more later... when I have a couple in return


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

#2 is not really a secret. Most people use it. check out Python water changing hoses.

Here is a video for you:
Using a Python Hose to Change Fish Tank Water: Fish & Tank Care | eHow.com


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

very true... if you use these tactics... and everyone you know uses them... then yes these tactics would not be secrets... but I am sure We do have many members that are not as advanced as the high ranking members... there are members on this forum that i know for a fact that have tons of little secrets that will help out a person who is just starting out with their tanks and this hobby... and we can assist those members with our secrets to advanced them... my knowledge is right around mid range...


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

plastic scrubbers make the best in-filter media; beats sponges and bioballs. 6 for a dollar at your looney store
they also make excellent intake guards/prefilters


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

for filter material I used to use pantyhose sock with polyester pillow form stuffing....easy to shape for the most part...but may restrict flow if you have too much stuffing...got to make sure it's loose and fluffy


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

dividers can be easily made for around a 1$ each by using craft mesh and slide grip report cover spines. much nice than paying $10-$15 for one from the lfs.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

ya those plastic scrubbers are great!... would of never thought to put that on... baught them at the grocery store... so they got to be cheaper at the dollar store... those work great in a sump....


----------



## chillin (Apr 21, 2010)

the secret is the water imo. water changes..and lots of them..quarantine,then medicate sick fish..salt is a great treatment for a lot of ailments,less side effects and cheap..this seems to work for me,..chillin


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Discus said:


> 1 when moving tanks... its best to use a plastic garbage can to save your water... you can usaly save around 50 % on a 60 -70 gal tank... then use cycle or the seachem version to restore your tanks bio...


If you go to Home depot you can get the home depot bucket and lid. Once the lids are on they are 100% sealed, and the only way to remove the lid is breaking the plastic ring (like the milk jug cap). I guess its only 5 gallons, but the lids are relatively cheap (and we all need more buckets anyway), and you are sure not to have a nasty spill in the car!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> #2 is not really a secret. Most people use it. check out Python water changing hoses.
> 
> Here is a video for you:
> Using a Python Hose to Change Fish Tank Water: Fish & Tank Care | eHow.com


thats an awesome mullet



Ursus sapien said:


> plastic scrubbers make the best in-filter media; beats sponges and bioballs. 6 for a dollar at your looney store
> they also make excellent intake guards/prefilters


and thats an awesome idea, a bit ironic that something for cleaning is so great at housing bacteria


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

more secrets would be nice to see


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i have a trick i use for stripping fry from mouthbrooding cichlids after 3 weeks so that they dont all get eaten when the female spits. lots of people try to hold them in their hand and pry the mouth open but if you go to the dollar store and get a really small funnel and put the holding female in there head down holding her tailfin with your thumb thats holding the funnel so she doesnt jump out, when you see her gills flare pour some of the tankwater into the funnel and it will backflush the eggs out of her mouth and into the floating breeder box or whatever you want the fry in, then she can go back to eating and the vast majority of fry survive.


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

U could also use your garden house which is on sale at time for as less at $15.
and a faucet to hose adapter from Rona, for $6

Compared to $50-60, although its only a fill only system, i still have to empty out the water using a 5 g buckets, luckily my tank is inches away from an exterior door with a foot or two away from my lawn, I can literally though the water from inside the house/garage where the tank is


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

instead of using a siphon if your just doing a water change, if you have a canister filter just turn it off and use the intake hose


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

great thread !#@!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mferko said:


> instead of using a siphon if your just doing a water change, if you have a canister filter just turn it off and use the intake hose


How about putting a T to the return line. Redirect flow to drain line and use the pump to quickly drain the water.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Kill two birds with one stone: pee into your tank to start a fishless cycle.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

To cycle a new tank with a new filter, I usually swap 50% of the filter media between the new and an old filter and let it run for a few days. A quicker way is just to run an old filter on the new tank for a few days. (You need to have more than one running filters or tanks) To cycle a salt water tank, I throw in a couple of frozen shrimps in the tank, once they disappeared, tank is ready.

To treat fresh water ich, raise your tank temperature and add aquarium salt (I raise tank temperature to 82-83F)

To treat salt water ich, garlic extract works the best (I have never used any chemical or medicines in my tanks)


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Cichlid2010 said:


> To treat salt water ich, garlic extract works the best (I have never used any chemical or medicines in my tanks)


Garlic extract is not a cure per se, but an appetite stimulant which helps the fish deal with the ich (cryptocaryon irritans) parasite. The parasite remains active, only at a lower level of infection where the familiar white specks are not able to be seen. The fish lives with the infection much like how somebody can live with diabetes, for example. However, since the parasite has not been eradicated there is a risk of continuing flare ups during times of stress.

Marine Ich/Cryptocaryon irritans - A Discussion of this Parasite and the Treatment Options Available, Part I by Steven Pro - Reefkeeping.com

Marine Ich/Cryptocaryon irritans - A Discussion of this Parasite and the Treatment Options Available, Part II by Steven Pro - Reefkeeping.com


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

if you have a water safe wet vaccum that will also work for water changes... LOL jk.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Discus said:


> 1 when moving tanks... its best to use a plastic garbage can to save your water... you can usaly save around 50 % on a 60 -70 gal tank... then use cycle or the seachem version to restore your tanks bio...


Hopefully this isn't your garbage can that you weekly use for your garbage  .... A plastic storage tote could be a better alternative since they're cheap, come really big, have a lid and are great way to transport fish if you ever have to move.



Fish Whisper said:


> U could also use your garden house which is on sale at time for as less at $15.
> and a faucet to hose adapter from Rona, for $6


What you pay is what you get!
Be extra careful with cheap garden hoses if your using them to fill up your tanks, they can leach harmful chemicals and over time they will deteriorate on the inside.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

Great to see some more input on this thread... I have not checked it for a couple weeks... and came back to see alot of very useful ideas which I was very glad to see for our new members!

but I will add in one great place for buying fish... have yet to make an order but the prices are great and have heard great things from fellow members... and this company is a sponsor to... Canadian aquatics have the the best prices on fish that I have seen up to date... 

in a week... I will add my two other places that I buy my fish from... plz add in your stores to... as I would like to grow my knowledge in the hobby so I can help my fellow members and friends.... Please do not add in every store under the sun... but your favourite or the place that gives you the best deals and keep adding more of your secrets to their great!


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

bump bump lets get some more on here


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> Kill two birds with one stone: pee into your tank to start a fishless cycle.


GROSS.. are you serious??


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Urine's got ammonia in it, seems like it may work.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> Kill two birds with one stone: pee into your tank to start a fishless cycle.


LMAO ..... wee Todd 


TCR said:


> GROSS.. are you serious??


I dont think he is 


effox said:


> Urine's got ammonia in it, seems like it may work.


LOL He's got a point there TCR tough it might be more of a guys thing ...you know a tad safer .


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I like the peeing in the tank lol


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Roberto Luongo said:


> I like the peeing in the tank lol


That coming from a guy that wears diapers,while trying to stop pucks ... Likes that warm fuzzy feeling....

LOL ..Soory I just couldn`t help myself.

Whoo hoo !! game day today ! 6 pm ...GO NUCKS GO !!!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

to be honest peeing in the tank is indeed a method of fishless cycling, but highly frowned upon. It adds a lot of nutrients that normally would be added to your water column and i think it has around 200ppm of ammonia. If its an unhealthy person, you are also releasing toxins into the tank, but then again, the air we breath in these cities are already filled with toxins. Look at it as the Really cheap, i aint buying ammonia fishless cycle. I've read somewhere that someone would add 2 tbsp of their urine daily to the tank... man i'd hate measuring that out each day.

Another way is to hang a frozen shrimp in the tank for several days in pantyhose or something.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

you guys are funny... but the even more funny thing is are you guys just kidding around or are you serious about this peeing into the tank?


----------

